# O guage layout



## deserteel (Nov 26, 2011)

This is the first time. My special needs son loves trains, therfore i began a quest. The pics shoe what happened


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, I'll bet your son loves that! :thumbsup: Welcome to for forum, drop into the O-scale forum while you're here.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The clouded blue sky backdrop along with the planes flying overhead is a great touch ... fun for all ages and all abilities! Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a great looking layout. Those planes are a great addition.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

very cool


----------



## deserteel (Nov 26, 2011)

i thank everyone for their kind words. i will be post additional pics soon, i don't think the layout will ever be finished. but hopefully by christmas it will be close. it has been quite an adventure.


----------



## deserteel (Nov 26, 2011)

*O gauge layout update*

Progress is coming along, slowly


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like it ... lots of fun buildings. And giant snowman, too!

TJ


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks great... love the size and as said before the planes are a nice touch. Cant wait to see more progress pics.


----------



## mrtr33 (Dec 20, 2011)

Really sharp layout, thanks for sharing.

I have a question about that grade - I looked at this thread, and I was just wondering how high you got that track off the base, what grade you settled on, what kind of locomotive you have pulling/pushing or just what kind of setup you have going there.

Again, looks great - great job. I'm just a newb and curious.

Thanks!


----------



## deserteel (Nov 26, 2011)

good afternoon, i am a newbee too. my special needs son likes trains, therefore i like trains  i did use the 6-12037 trestle kit., however i did not use the last trestle. the rise is 4 1/2 to 4 3/4 in. it is a long grade. my return side drops on the cruve. i did have to work with this area to keep the train from derailing. i also had to work to make sure all the rails were level. i could not install the trestles on the rail joints. i can use any engine. thomas & the smaller engines with loads go up the grade very slowly. bigger engine have no problems. 
i hope to have all the major work done in a few weeks. if you need any additional picks or close ups let me know

thankyou for all your kind words


----------



## deserteel (Nov 26, 2011)

*Update*

Minor detail to finish, happy holidays to all


----------



## deserteel (Nov 26, 2011)

*1-15-12 layout update*

Not sure what else o do, other than minor details. Any ideas let me know, thankyou


----------



## mwpeber (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice looking setup! The real question is how does your son like his new "toy"? If he is anything like my son, it's all he talks about and the only thing he wants to play with. 

Ideas...do you have any whistles or sound making devices hooked up?

Have fun and congrats on the work.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice job. one thing I have learned about model rring. you are never done! there will always be something to add. I am planning an over-head layout with sidings, loops, main lines, spurs - going all over the house! yes, tunnels through walls into other rooms - its just planning now but once I get a few more logistics worked out, it will happen quick! 
I guess my point is, give it time, you will want to make mods. NIce job!!


----------



## deserteel (Nov 26, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

deserteel said:


> Thankyou



Looking good :thumbsup:

What did you use for the brick road at the firehouse?


----------



## deserteel (Nov 26, 2011)

It was at michaels craft store at christmas. It is a vinyl ground covering. Used with the christmas houses


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

deserteel said:


> It was at michaels craft store at christmas. It is a vinyl ground covering. Used with the christmas houses



Looks good, fits in nice.:thumbsup:


----------

